# Toning lacquer



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

We stained and finished a lot of woodwork in a house with samples that were approved and even as we were doing it the homeowner loved it.

Now they have decided they wished it had more red in it. There is not a problem with the customer as far as paying or any of that they know it will be more but my question is what is the best way to do this. The wood is sealed with lacquer is it possible to use a lacquer toned red and spray over this to make it redder.

I have only used toner once and that was years ago so I do not know if that works for this. They still want to be able to see the wood grain. Would tonner cover that up or is it translucent?

Thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

jacob33 said:


> We stained and finished a lot of woodwork in a house with samples that were approved and even as we were doing it the homeowner loved it.
> 
> Now they have decided they wished it had more red in it. There is not a problem with the customer as far as paying or any of that they know it will be more but my question is what is the best way to do this. The wood is sealed with lacquer is it possible to use a lacquer toned red and spray over this to make it redder.
> 
> ...


Take your existing sample (that matches the work you have done on site) to a wood finishing supply shop, and have them use it to make a toner for you. Follow their instructions on how to use it. toner is best applied with a cup or gravity gun, very thinned, and in multiple very light passes.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Will the wood grain be visible or will the grain be obscured


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

At the cabinet shop I worked in, we would mix a little toner with lacquer to make slight changes in color. It does obscure the grain somewhat, but if your just looking for a slight change it can be done without hiding it totally. I think the trick would be a light mix that only added a little color on each pass. 
We always did practice pieces before shooting cabs, its touchy spray work. Usually had to top again with clear lacquer to get a good finish because the toner was just to thin.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Buy some Transtint and try it out.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Buy some Transtint and try it out.


I agree with Dean. I did this job that had 5 different types of wood and I had to stained some moldings by hand with a different stain and on some just adjust my toner.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys we added a little toner to the lacquer and sprayed another coat and they are happy with it.  at least for now they were happy before too than had a week to look at it. I told them I do not know if there is a lot more we can do after this though with obscuring the grain which they do not want.


----------

